# Further WRC retirements



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Skoda will not race in 2006 as a factory team.

Without Peugeot and Citroën (and now Skoda), it looks like WRC will be a three horse race between FORD, Subaru and Mitsubishi. :yawn: 

Things don't really look better for 2007 and then 2008 with the new winter schedule.

Strange that the FIA didn't make any rule changes for WRC to cut costs (or in the name of safety - your choice) that might have helped to avert this situation. It is probably thanks to Malcom Wilson that FORD is still racing next year.

Damn.


.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

But Loeb is still driving a (non-works) Citroen, so it's really a four horse race, right?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Non-factory teams cannot compete for the driver's championship, if I have read the rules correctly.

That is supposed to change for 2007/2008.

Before Grönholm signed with Ford, there was talk in Finland, that he and Loeb would form their own non-works team (driving Citroën) with major sponsorship money from Sony. Upon reviewing the rules, this idea was scrapped because neither of them could be possible world champions since it was a non-factory team.

Moreover, drivers are not allowed to own a team that they themselves drive for.


.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, I didn't know that. So I guess Loeb isn't going to be world champion next year. It would be funny (?) if next year he won almost all the rallies (again) but didn't win the world championship.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Well, don't totally take my word for it - I read about this in October, however, there are some FIA rules about what championships non-factory teams may compete for.

I believe that only FIA Priority 1 teams may race for the WRC driver and constructor world championships.


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And BTW, the non-works Skoda team will be ... you guessed it, sponsored by *Red Bull* .

So much for Colin McRae making a full comeback with Skoda.

.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

After reading this it seems like WRC's glory days are past. I miss watching McRae and Burns, Grolnhome, etc behind the wheel of a host of factory cars.

Watching non-factory corperate teams could be rather interesting though and open up the sport to new drivers. The only bummer would be if the rule about non-factory drivers not being eligable for the championship.

It would be great for Toyota, Renault, Mini, or another VAG team like Audi or SEAT to throw in a car or two.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.fia.com/resources/documents/934568661__WRC_Constr_a.pdf

There must be a special think tank among FIA to make the series and admission rules this much complicated. 

Patrick, as a reply to your PM, please read 2.4.1 and 2.4.2


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that's really strange. I could understand there not being "constructor" points/championships available for non-works teams, but privateer drivers have been scoring points all season this year. What a travesty it would be if a privateer driver (Loeb, for instance) were to finish ahead in the points but be denied a driver's championship.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

What makes you guys think that Loeb will be as competitive behind the wheel of privateer car as he was when he had full factory support? As good as he is he may win a rally or two but forget the dominance from last season. Don't forget the new rules that ban the active differentials. With the low-tech passive diffs it takes a lot of time to change a setting on a diff and front diff changes require removal of the gearbox. 2006 Xsara is an old car and it's not going to get developed like Subaru and Ford will, development costs a lot of money. Also keep in mind that new Escort was build for new regulations and they already raced it in 2006 specs in Australia. Sometimes you win a rally not on special stages but in the garage and this is where Gronholm or Solberg will have the advantage. The only thing that works for good old Xsara is the reliability. 
I've found the Solberg's comments about passive differentials quite interesting - he claims that aggressive drivers who drive more with their instincts (like himself) will have advantage over the smooth technical types (Loeb), we'll see... 

Having said all that I'm still going to bet my money on Loeb in Monte Carlo


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting.

Today, Loeb completed a test in the Citroën C4 WRC ... their works car for 2007.  


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Non-factory teams cannot compete for the driver's championship, if I have read the rules correctly.


I am wrong.

Loeb will drive for the Belgian Kronos Team (WRC Citroën cars) next year, and he WILL fight for the driver's world championship.

Apparently, the team cannot win the constructor's championship (or help Citroën win it) because it is not a works team. And obviously, because there is no works Citroën team competing.

My apologies for not getting the rules correct! uch:

.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the update, Patrick, that makes more sense to me. Should be an interesting 2006 for the WRC!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Thanks a lot for the update, Patrick, that makes more sense to me. Should be an interesting 2006 for the WRC!


My fault for getting that wrong in the first place, but I needed a lawyer to help me get the FIA WRC rules straight. 

Without Peugeot, Citroën, Skoda and now Mitsubishi, I am afraid that we are looking at an extremely lackluster 1.5 years or "WRC".



.


----------

